# Noise inside the wall!



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

For the past couple of months we've been hearing something, but we never could tell what or where it was. The noise always happened late, late night, and one of us would wake up, "Did you hear something?" Well, no doubt about it today! There is something inside the wall of our upstairs bedroom. Moving and/or chewing constantly. I have no ideas on how to get to it. I am probably just going to have to call someone over for this.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mice...........start looking for holes in your outside walls....the hole does not have to be big. Rats can fit through something not much bigger than a quarter.


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> Mice...........start looking for holes in your outside walls....the hole does not have to be big. Rats can fit through something not much bigger than a quarter.


How do you think I should start baiting them? I can't get to them. I went to the attic, no signs or sound there. 

I have been all over the outside; I can't find any openings!

EDIT: I am going to start placing Decon bait stations in the attics and see if they get eaten.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't do the bait stations....do spring traps and/or glue traps. 

You don't want them eating the poison and then dying in the walls...better to catch them on the outside....

Look for mouse drippings (black rice).


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> I wouldn't do the bait stations....do spring traps and/or glue traps.
> 
> You don't want them eating the poison and then dying in the walls...better to catch them on the outside....
> 
> Look for mouse drippings (black rice).


I looked for droppings in the attic, nothing. I have had mice in the detached garage, and have had luck with the glue traps and the Decon there. I am sure there were mice in the attic above the attached garage too, I suppose it's not a stretch to think they could end up in the wall, but I can't see how they'd get there... I mean it is the opposite side of the house. I can't explain it, you'd have to see the house layout.

EDIT: Great looking Jeep by the way.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Jeep Driver said:


> I looked for droppings in the attic, nothing. I have had mice in the detached garage, and have had luck with the glue traps and the Decon there. I am sure there were mice in the attic above the attached garage too, I suppose it's not a stretch to think they could end up in the wall, but I can't see how they'd get there... I mean it is the opposite side of the house. I can't explain it, you'd have to see the house layout. EDIT: Great looking Jeep by the way.


Thanks.....takes a fellow jeeper to understand

Btw....those mice can sometimes fit in the holes in the top plate for your wiring


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

I was thinking something larger than mice though. I didn't think mice could make that much noise. I'll start with treating for them and see if the noises go away.

Thanks again!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a cat, or a snake. :whistling2:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The Jeep Driver said:


> How do you think I should start baiting them? I can't get to them. I went to the attic, no signs or sound there.
> 
> I have been all over the outside; I can't find any openings!
> 
> EDIT: I am going to start placing Decon bait stations in the attics and see if they get eaten.


They can also drop down onto your roof if any trees are hanging over close enough. Once on the roof there are a dozen ways into a typical attic.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Came home from a walk one night and saw 2 med size rats run across top of fence, then crawled up brick and under hardie trim! 

Threw poison bait up and around all of the attic, in a few days the smell indicated our success. @ weeks later, smell gone as well as rodents.

Did not want to have to deal with traps to remove.


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

It's likely mice, but could be a bat too. We hired a pest Co. and they found no mice, eventually found bats and refunded $.
I'd use glue traps, or peanut butter on snap traps. Don't worry about how they get in for now, focus on getting to them and eradication.:thumbsup:
Either case is tricky, but you can win the battle, and must; mice can chew wiring and cause fire, potentially.


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

digitalplumber said:


> Did not want to have to deal with traps to remove.


My issue with traps in this case is the "attic" is such a pain to get in and out of. Little more than a hatch in the closet ceiling. 

As long as it's just mice, (even rats, hopefully not though!), I can deal with it. There was so much noise I was sure there was something bigger.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have squirrels in your community?

Often they access attics looking for a warm nesting place.

ED


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Do you have squirrels in your community?
> 
> Often they access attics looking for a warm nesting place.
> 
> ED


Ah, yes, squirrels, those pesky flying rodents! I've had them chew through the gable end of my CT house TWICE and build a humongus nest in the attic floor open joists. Sealed the gable end hole once only to have them come back and chew through again in the exact same place...What a nightmare. Had forgotten about squirrels, but this post reminds me of the havoc they wreak.
Hopefully you don't have them inside your house.
You could always seek out Christopher Walken and see what he could do for you!:laughing: Movie: Mouse Hunt - a total riot!:yes:


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Do you have squirrels in your community?





Chewbacka said:


> Ah, yes, squirrels, those pesky flying rodents!
> Hopefully you don't have them inside your house.
> You could always seek out Christopher Walken and see what he could do for you!:laughing: Movie: Mouse Hunt - a total riot!:yes:


Yes I do! LOTS! And that was my first thought when I heard the noises the day I posted. I still can't imagine mice could make that much noise. I called an exterminator right after my first post; they said mice too. I see no entry points anywhere around the house. I would think a hole large enough for a squirrel to be using has to be fairly large, right? A visit to the attic shows nothing out of the ordinary. 

I love that movie! The scene where he "samples" the mouse droppings... PRICELESS! :laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mice can get in a hole no bigger than a penny, So your mice may be entering nearly anywhere, possibly through a hose bib, or a hole drilled by the cable guy, or phone installer, I have seen holes made by woodpeckers that are big enough.

ED


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep, Walken is the man! He's from crazytown:laughing:
Squirrel holes are going to be probably 3" or larger.
My mother's house had racoons living in the old unused chimney! It scared her Jamacian home health care woman big time!?
Your 'rodent' may be lost in your walls, time to start cutting huge holes randomly, especially at night! Just kidding.
Look at ductwork/exhaust pipes, soffit vents, anywhere there might be an access point for them to enter.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

A friend of mine had a similar situation, and it turned out to be raccoon. They sere getting in through a gap in the siding and squeezing up into the attic. He had to have them professionally trapped. You'll know if it's a raccoon...it sounds much bigger then a mouse or a rat.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Jan 22, 2012)

that would drive me nuts, hope you get it sorted.


----------

